# Quartz diver 200m



## jsud2002

View Advert


*Quartz diver 200m*

I fancy a beater watch , an every day wear , quartz 200m Apeks,Divez etc

Does not need to be in pristine condition I don't mind the odd dink or dent

Deffo quartz a pick up and go watch not an auto

Cheers John




*Advertiser*

jsud2002



*Date*

05/03/22



*Price or Trade Value*

50.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

